# DBSTalk Exclusive First Look: Wireless Digital Cinema Connection Kit



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

DIRECTV has made networking even easier with the DIRECTV Wireless Digital Cinema Connection kit! This one device will work with SWiM and legacy systems, and can be configured right from the receiver!








Wireless DCCK First Look

Click through to read the exclusive first look!

_Please note that some DBSTalk.com testers and staff members may have received free equipment from DIRECTV or its partners for the purpose of evaluation and testing._


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks go out to the field trial test group .. I've used one of these myself for several weeks now and I have to admit it's works pretty much the same way as the regular broadband adapter just without the wires connected to the router.

My entire DECA cloud lives a wireless hop from my home network and everything is humming right along.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Great job on the First Look as always!


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice First Look fellows!

This device should make installs a breeze.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice work by the entire test team....and yet again....very nice presentation by Stuart.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

This device looks like a winner from a technical standpoint! However I suspect it may be a bit pricey (>$100+), which could limit its attractiveness. If I already didn't have the same functionality I would probably get one (or more). As usual, a great first look.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Stuart, Great work as always. 

Mike


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Interesting dual purpose device. In a Whole Home DVR setup, with Broadband DECA installed and white DECA attached to non Hx24 box, can the WCCK take the place of both the Broadband DECA and a white DECA by connecting the WCCK via coax to the SWiM and via ethernet to the non Hx24 box?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

David Ortiz said:


> Interesting dual purpose device. In a Whole Home DVR setup, with Broadband DECA installed and white DECA attached to non Hx24 box, can the WCCK take the place of both the Broadband DECA and a white DECA by connecting the WCCK via coax to the SWiM and via ethernet to the non Hx24 box?


Absolutely.

I have had mine connected to a HR21-700 to act as its deca and it is also a wireless bridge to my internet connection.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Read through the First Look and feel is as though I know all about it.
Great work team. A super job.

A nice addition to the Directv equipment family.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Great job guys


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

RobertE said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> I have had mine connected to a HR21-700 to act as its deca and it is also a wireless bridge to my internet connection.


Thanks, that's really cool. When using the coax passthrough of either this device or a power inserter, what is the signal loss? Is it similar to a 2-way splitter?


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Cool. Great work on the First Look, folks.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for the first look. Looks like a winner but I agree with bobnielsen about the price.


----------



## larry55 (Jun 3, 2010)

i have the decca hook up now. when wii wireless digital cinema connection kit be availble?


----------



## dthreet (Jun 6, 2006)

This nice as long as it is stable...


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

bobnielsen said:


> This device looks like a winner from a technical standpoint! However I suspect it may be a bit pricey (>$100+), which could limit its attractiveness. If I already didn't have the same functionality I would probably get one (or more). As usual, a great first look.





MysteryMan said:


> Thanks for the first look. Looks like a winner but I agree with bobnielsen about the price.


I don't know what the price will be but $100+ sounds kinda high to me...I've been wrong before. :grin:

Mike


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

larry55 said:


> i have the decca hook up now. when wii wireless digital cinema connection kit be availble?


Right now looking like the 16th.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice job on the PDF! 

Glad I have all the tools to pull and terminate coax and cat5. But for those who don't and have their coax output by their router hardwired to a cable co for high speed Internet, this can come in handy!


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

dthreet said:


> This nice as long as it is stable...


So far the reported experiences are it's rock solid.

Several have said something similar to Carl6's quote at the end of the First Look...once it's installed it's completely transparent. You won't be able to tell the difference.

Mike


----------



## Surveyor40 (Jan 5, 2006)

A great first look, thank you to all involved. I agree that the price will be a deterrent for some.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

To be clear, we do not know what the price will be.

Mike


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

David Ortiz said:


> Thanks, that's really cool. When using the coax passthrough of either this device or a power inserter, what is the signal loss? Is it similar to a 2-way splitter?


This seems to be the internal path, as the DECA has about 10 dB more loss, but I tend to doubt the SWiM path as much:


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

nice first look


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Mike Bertelson said:


> So far the reported experiences are it's rock solid.
> 
> Several have said something similar to Carl6's quote at the end of the First Look...once it's installed it's completely transparent. You won't be able to tell the difference.
> 
> Mike


Ditto that, connect it, hit the WPS button on it and tell the router to look for it and youre up and running.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

RAD said:


> Ditto that, connect it, hit the WPS button on it and tell the router to look for it and youre up and running.


The WPS button was nearly effortless (Wireless Protected Setup).

Very, Very Slick. 

Mike


----------



## VandyCWG (Dec 19, 2006)

OK...NOW THAT'S COOL!!!!! 
I would have loved to FT this one! Great use of technology!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Great job guys!

- Merg


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice! Thanks for the FL, and the work that went into testing and writing. 

What's the size of the unit? (have a feeling I could have just not seen the ref.- a little tired tonight.)


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Nice! Thanks for the FL, and the work that went into testing and writing.
> 
> What's the size of the unit? (have a feeling I could have just not seen the ref.- a little tired tonight.)


Using the image above as reference, the width is 7 3/4", height is 6 1/2" and depth is 1 1/2" (all approximate, not exact).


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

That's a cool looking piece of equipment. Great job on the first look. I'd like to see some photos of the various connection scenarios.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Looks good


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I wonder how much more costly it would be to have placed something like this in a case similar to the AM21. It would be nice to have this as another stackable device. Don't get me wrong...that is a nice looking addition and good thinking on trying to make an internet connection almost dummyproof...and pats for the first look...nice job guys.


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

Great job on the First Look.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Nice, another quality product from a quality team!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> Using the image above as reference, the width is 7 3/4", height is 6 1/2" and depth is 1 1/2" (all approximate, not exact).


Boy...Doug is really good to get that close from the photo - the exact size is:

*7 1/2*(W) X *6 1/4* (H) X *1 3/8*(D)



Groundhog45 said:


> That's a cool looking piece of equipment. Great job on the first look. I'd like to see some photos of the various connection scenarios.


It sure is purty installed...this one's on top of an HR21 HD DVR.

It can be placed many locations, works very well, and is extremely reliable.

...the green lights are *very* green.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice work guys! This looks like it will really simplify some setups. Cool piece of technology. :up:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Go Beavs said:


> Nice work guys! This looks like it will really simplify some setups. Cool piece of technology. :up:


Indeed.

For those folks with challenges having wired Ethernet router connections nearby for their WHDS (MRV) or just HD DVR setups...this unit is a great solution.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Very cool device.

Great work on the first look!

:goodjob:


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Go Beavs said:


> Nice work guys! This looks like it will really simplify some setups. Cool piece of technology. :up:


For me the best part is the WPS (Wireless Protected Setup). Just push the WPS button on the Wi-Fi unit. Then press the WPS button on your home router and everything automatically sets up.

Since using the WPS on installation I've had zero interaction with it. I can't even tell it's there. 

Mike


----------



## jford951 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thats a nice piece of equipment it will make installs much easier


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Mike Bertelson said:


> For me the best part is the WPS (Wireless Protected Setup). Just push the WPS button on the Wi-Fi unit. Then press the WPS button on your home router and everything automatically sets up.
> 
> Since using the WPS on installation I've had zero interaction with it. I can't even tell it's there.
> 
> Mike


I've had that (WPS) on some other equipment I've used and I agree, it is super easy to use and get running. Just press the button.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Very nice!


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Nice first look;

And this will indeed be a Godsend (a reasonable price permitting of course) for those WHDVR installs where a dedicated coax run to the router/switch location for internet access to the DECA cloud is either impracticable or undesired by the customer. 

But while it may be an obvious assumption given that the WCCK is essentially a merger between the current DirecTV wireless-N connection bridge and a BB DECA. Shouldn't there be some mention anyway in the first look as to whether the WiFi link is Wireless-N or not?

Or does it simply go without saying nowadays since wireless-G is simply obsolete and never used on any newly produced WiFi certified devices?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks, Doug and 'Fan for the dimensions. 

Can one pop an ethernet connection off it to another device?


----------



## geaux tigers (Nov 11, 2005)

I could of used this on my in-laws recent install. I hooked up their wired kit using a powerline adapter. The wireless kit would of simplified things.


----------



## rrdirectsr (Jan 30, 2011)

bobnielsen said:


> This device looks like a winner from a technical standpoint! However I suspect it may be a bit pricey (>$100+), which could limit its attractiveness. If I already didn't have the same functionality I would probably get one (or more). As usual, a great first look.


It's actually going to cost $80 but in some cases will be free.


----------



## Carroll A (Dec 6, 2004)

WOW!! That looks like something that I can use. I have the WHDVR service, but for some reason the tech did not hook up the Cinema Kit because he thought our 6 meg connection was too slow... This looks like it might solve the issue of having another wire running in crazy places... CC


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Carroll A said:


> WOW!! That looks like something that I can use. I have the WHDVR service, but for some reason the tech did not hook up the Cinema Kit because he thought our 6 meg connection was too slow... This looks like it might solve the issue of having another wire running in crazy places... CC


Sounds like you tech was uninformed, 6Mbps for DIRECTV on Demand is just fine. If you can get a coax pull to where your router is that's the preferred way but if not then this is a good alternative.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

It is either the 5Ghz N band or the 2.4Ghz band. Works great!



HoTat2 said:


> Nice first look;
> 
> And this will indeed be a Godsend (a reasonable price permitting of course) for those WHDVR installs where a dedicated coax run to the router/switch location for internet access to the DECA cloud is either impracticable or undesired by the customer.
> 
> ...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Laxguy said:


> Thanks, Doug and 'Fan for the dimensions.
> 
> Can one pop an ethernet connection off it to another device?


Here's the back view...

...I think you'll find your answer there.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Here's the back view...
> 
> ...I think you'll find your answer there.


Oh, yes, I saw there was a port! P'raps shoulda axed, "Does the ethernet port act like a bridge so that you can use it to output your home network to another device (such as an enabled TV)?"

TIA!


----------



## meme000089 (Jun 11, 2011)

so this replaces the need of using a CISCO/LINKSYS WET610N 10/100 ?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

"meme000089" said:


> so this replaces the need of using a CISCO/LINKSYS WET610N 10/100 ?


Yes, plus it can be used as a wireless broadband DECA, one box can do two things.


----------



## meme000089 (Jun 11, 2011)

RAD said:


> Yes, plus it can be used as a wireless broadband DECA, one box can do two things.


So if we have a reciever with built-in DECA we can use the extra coaxial for our net-enabled tvs if those tv's do not have built-in wireless ?

So with DECA is in the reciever, it is not used on this box at all ?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

meme000089 said:


> So if we have a reciever with built-in DECA we can use the extra coaxial for our net-enabled tvs if those tv's do not have built-in wireless ?
> 
> So with DECA is in the reciever, it is not used on this box at all ?


You could by it may cost more then using the adapter the TV manufacture sells. Or just get a broadband DECA and 2 way splitter to connect the TV to the DECA network, assuming that your DECA network is already connected to your router.

For the second question, this box can do two things, one is to provide a wireless network connetion for a receiver that doesn't have whole home DVR service. The other is to provide a connection from a DECA network to a wireless router if there is no coax connetion near the router.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

By the way, special thanks to hdtvfan0001 who took the pix. Great job!


----------



## Gravy_Train (Jun 12, 2011)

How about a sling box? Does anyone think you would be able to connect a sling box to this port?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It's not designed for that but it could work.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> By the way, special thanks to hdtvfan0001 who took the pix. Great job!


Lots of folks do their thing to help on the test teams. Glad I could do my little part.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> This seems to be the internal path, as the DECA has about 10 dB more loss, but I tend to doubt the SWiM path as much:


Is there anything for me to gain by getting one of these devices? (I'm asking *VOS* because he is familiar with my setup).

Rich


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

If you are already fully connected to the Internet, there is probably little to gain by adding this. It will be useful in situations where you already have DECA and a wireless connection is easier than running a new cable to a router port.

You could think of it as replacing a 2-way splitter & broadband DECA ...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Is there anything for me to gain by getting one of these devices? (I'm asking *VOS* because he is familiar with my setup).
> 
> Rich


If you're not internet connected now, then yes.
This is just another broadband DECA, which can be used to bridge to your router wirelessly too. Another feature that it has is being able to be "piggybacked" behind a receiver. The latter can be done without needing a 2-way splitter which decreases the SAT signals to the receiver.

For me, the biggest benefit is I no longer have a cat5 cable running across a doorway.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> For me, the biggest benefit is I no longer have a cat5 cable running across a doorway.


This is the type of arrangement that will be most beneficial .. Simply place it inline with a receiver near an available power outlet and then use the wireless DECA to connect your entire DECA network to your home network & Internet.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> If you're not internet connected now, then yes.
> This is just another broadband DECA, which can be used to bridge to your router wirelessly too. Another feature that it has is being able to be "piggybacked" behind a receiver. The latter can be done without needing a 2-way splitter which decreases the SAT signals to the receiver.
> 
> For me, the biggest benefit is I no longer have a cat5 cable running across a doorway.


Guess I've got no use for it. Might have made it easier on the initial install. Shame, I do like new "toys"...:lol:

Rich


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Wish this baby was out late last year before I ran 50' of Cat5 cable under the edge of carpeting into the next room to connect to the router. :sure:

Sure is a sweet looking device.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Guess I've got no use for it. Might have made it easier on the initial install. Shame, I do like new "toys"...:lol:
> 
> Rich


It's functionally the same as what you already have. Unless there is a compelling reason to switch, I'd say stick with what is working.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> It's functionally the same as what you already have. Unless there is a compelling reason to switch, I'd say stick with what is working.


Figures...:lol:

Rich


----------



## ricman144 (Jun 13, 2011)

I have 2 HR22's and have been planning on getting an HR24 and Whole Home DVR. I was going to try and use my existing CAT5 cabling to my existing HR22's for MVR but I am aware that Whole Home DVR and and CAT5 have issues. That meant getting to DECA's for HR22's for Whole Home and one for BB to the internet. If I understand this all correctly, if I wait for this I won't have to use DECA's at all?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

ricman144 said:


> I have 2 HR22's and have been planning on getting an HR24 and Whole Home DVR. I was going to try and use my existing CAT5 cabling to my existing HR22's for MVR but I am aware that Whole Home DVR and and CAT5 have issues. That meant getting to DECA's for HR22's for Whole Home and one for BB to the internet. If I understand this all correctly, if I wait for this I won't have to use DECA's at all?


Hardwired [DECA or cat5] is really needed for streaming recordings.
Connections to your home network or internet aren't as demanding.
This device is merely a way to bridge DECA to your home network.


----------



## ricman144 (Jun 13, 2011)

I have CAT5 hardwired to each receiver. Directv doesn't support CAT5 for Whole Home, only DECA's. That means buying DECA's unless this removes the DECA requirement.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Great job on the "First Look" folks... seems like a decent piece of equipment.



Mike Bertelson said:


> I don't know what the price will be but $100+ sounds kinda high to me...I've been wrong before. :grin:


$100 is definitely "YIKES!" territory for me...

I already have my "cloud" hooked up to the internet, so it's not like I *NEED* one, but since I want to do some changes to my network setup in the future that will cause me to be 1-2 ethernet hookups short, being able to reclaim an additional port would be great, but $80-$100 is a little steep for me, so I will probably look elsewhere for a solution.

~Alan


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It's not priced that much more than any other wireless access point, and considering how easily it integrates into your system...it's really worth it.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

ricman144 said:


> I have CAT5 hardwired to each receiver. Directv doesn't support CAT5 for Whole Home, only DECA's. That means buying DECA's unless this removes the DECA requirement.


But you can get Whole-Home DVR enabled in "unsupported" mode using your own network. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177590


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> It's not priced that much more than any other wireless access point, and considering how easily it integrates into your system...it's really worth it.


I probably should have stressed the "for me" part more... 

I already have an internet connection setup, but I would PREFER the wireless setup. Not a big deal though... which is a good thing considering paying $80-$100 for something that I already have working is a little steep for "me."

That being said, with DirecTV wanting their subscribers to have easy access to their DoD content, I believe $50-$60 would be a lot easier to swallow in my book.

~Alan


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I wouldn't be surprised to see it included at no charge for new subscribers or new MRV installs. I don't know what the actual cost on the unit is but it's probably not much higher than a regular DCCK. If you consider the cost of running a cable to a room with internet, it probably pencils out just fine.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Yep, when you include the cost of the coax, and time/labor to install it, this new wireless CCK is probably cheaper in many cases, and will be included for free instead of the wired version. Of course if there is already an available coax in the room with the router, or a very easy way to run the coax, I would imagine you would still get the hard wired Broadband DECA.

I also imagine if DirecTV/Solid Signal will be selling this new Wireless DECA for $80, it won't be too long before we see it on eBay (for around $40-50 would be my guess).


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

So, everyone may be wonder who will end up getting this. Here is the current policy.

CCK-W is the the Wireless Deca from this first look.
CCK is the Wired version.



> CCK-W will only apply to upgrade activities where SWiM/MRV equipment is not present and not being installed as part of the upgrade. The CCK (coax broadband DECA) will be the default for any upgrade where SWiM/MRV equipment is already in place, or is included in the upgrade activity. If a customer who qualifies for the CCK opts for the wireless version, their only offer will be for a drop ship of the CCK-W. There will be no professional install offer in this case.
> 
> For an upgrade customer to qualify for the CCK-W, they must 1) not have SWiM/MRV equipment and 2) have a wireless router in the home. These customers may opt for multiple wireless Cinema Connection Kits, one for each HD-DVR they would like to connect to the Internet.
> 
> For all new HD installs, CCK (coax) will be the automatic systemic default, as all are SWiM and MRV.


So, DO NOT expect it to be installed on a new HD install or an upgrade for free. At least not for the immediate future.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Here is two pictures of the retail (shipping) packaging.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Mine was rock solid throughout the trial. I even streamed to a unit off the cloud like was mentioned on the first look and it was flawless. 

RobertE did the little micro coax cable make it into the final packaging? Just curious...


----------



## Marcus S (Apr 23, 2002)

Why bother? I would "hopefully" expect next gen DVR's to be WiFi enabled. TV's and BD DVD players are already starting to come WiFi enabled standard & game boxes have been WiFi enabled for almost 5 years now.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Marcus S said:


> Why bother? I would "hopefully" expect next gen DVR's to be WiFi enabled. TV's and BD DVD players are already starting to come WiFi enabled standard & game boxes have been WiFi enabled for almost 5 years now.


Lets for a second assume the next gen does have Wi-Fi. That doesn't really help all the current DVR's.

Even if the next gen supports Wi-Fi, which I seriously doubt, this device will work with everything else. At the very least, that's why they bothered. :grin:

Mike


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

Ok here is a question I have after looking at the first look(great job btw).

I see it can use WPS (not supported on all routers) or setup from within the DVR/Reciever. When doing this type of manual setup what characters are supported for the wifi key? Upper and lower and numeric? I ask because I use a key similar to this;

Ae4X0f3bMC8kBz2dLzkaOtp3Aji3TKnHW97EzzqRwSmPcvaCuZDzCfxwTYiLcRx

So would it allow for the individual case etc?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

rahlquist said:


> Ok here is a question I have after looking at the first look(great job btw).
> 
> I see it can use WPS (not supported on all routers) or setup from within the DVR/Reciever. When doing this type of manual setup what characters are supported for the wifi key? Upper and lower and numeric? I ask because I use a key similar to this;
> 
> ...


Key pad [remote] will handle both cases + numbers, though I'm not sure if it handles that long of a key string.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

rahlquist said:


> Ok here is a question I have after looking at the first look(great job btw).
> 
> I see it can use WPS (not supported on all routers) or setup from within the DVR/Reciever. When doing this type of manual setup what characters are supported for the wifi key? Upper and lower and numeric? I ask because I use a key similar to this;
> 
> ...


That's a huge key...64 characters?

I don't see anything but upper/lower case letters and numbers so that shouldn't be a problem but, IIRC, DirecTV receivers are limited to security keys of 26 characters. I'll have to look that up to be sure but I know there's a limit and I'm sure it's nowhere near long enough for you.

Mike


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Mike Bertelson said:


> That's a huge key...64 characters?
> 
> I don't see anything but upper/lower case letters and numbers so that shouldn't be a problem but, IIRC, DirecTV receivers are limited to security keys of 26 characters. I'll have to look that up to be sure but I know there's a limit and I'm sure it's nowhere near long enough for you.
> 
> Mike


IIRC a key this long would need to be setup over ethernet by using the GUI.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

A limit of 26 characters was also my understanding when you enter the key manually via the receiver.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> IIRC a key this long would need to be setup over ethernet by using the GUI.


So that would be an option though? Setting it up manually over ethernet using the wireless devices GUI or web interface?

Thanks for the clarification!

Yes its long and yes its a bear and try setting it up on an iPod or iPad lol. At least other devices I have been able to copy/paste it from txt files.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Marcus S said:


> Why bother? I would "hopefully" expect next gen DVR's to be WiFi enabled. TV's and BD DVD players are already starting to come WiFi enabled standard & game boxes have been WiFi enabled for almost 5 years now.


Not all of them are "standard."

Many of them are "Wi-Fi Ready," meaning that you can hook an optional USB wireless stick to connect them to your network.

I don't think it makes much sense for DirecTV to make their STBs with wireless built-in in this age of "Whole Home DVR" service. Perhaps the HR34, but the rest of the STBs would seem to be a waste of money...

~Alan


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

With WPA2/AES, the key is 256 bits but the passphrase can be between 8 and 63 ASCII characters. In most cases it isn't necessary to use a very long passphrase to have adequate security, particularly if the SSID is not broadcast. 26 characters should be more than enough unless your Directv installation is within the NSA building. 

Now where did I put my TEMPEST-certified DVR?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

bobnielsen said:


> Now where did I put my TEMPEST-certified DVR?


!rolling


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Alan Gordon said:


> Not all of them are "standard."
> 
> Many of them are "Wi-Fi Ready," meaning that you can hook an optional USB wireless stick to connect them to your network.
> 
> ...


I agree. There's no reason to expect DirecTV is going to go Wi-Fi. They're already setup for DECA and the coax is not going away anytime soon so why spend the money and resources to make a Wi-Fi receiver.

This device is the way to connect to the internet wirelessly and it does it well. Other than that everything else will be DECA. 

Mike


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Mike Bertelson said:


> That's a huge key...64 characters?
> 
> I don't see anything but upper/lower case letters and numbers so that shouldn't be a problem but, IIRC, DirecTV receivers are limited to security keys of 26 characters. I'll have to look that up to be sure but I know there's a limit and I'm sure it's nowhere near long enough for you.
> 
> Mike


Does this new device have the WiFi Alliance logo? If it does, it should support up to 63 characters comprised of letters, numbers, and symbols. I'm using 63 characters. So far, everything (including the Wii) support it. The WPA(2) shared key can be cracked offline using a dictionary/brute force attack.

If it does not have the logo, then it's a Wi-Fi wanna-be and may not be compatible with all routers and all setups. If that is the case, some users may need to get the regular wired Cinema Connection Kit along with a wireless bridge that *IS* certified (or at least one that support the basics of WPA and is compatible).

Otherwise, this product is a nice product. I would buy one as long as it supported a 63 character key.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

bobcamp1 said:


> Does this new device have the WiFi Alliance logo? If it does, it should support up to 63 characters comprised of letters, numbers, and symbols. I'm using 63 characters. So far, everything (including the Wii) support it. The WPA(2) shared key can be cracked offline using a dictionary/brute force attack.
> 
> If it does not have the logo, then it's a Wi-Fi wanna-be and may not be compatible with all routers and all setups. If that is the case, some users may need to get the regular wired Cinema Connection Kit along with a wireless bridge that *IS* certified (or at least one that support the basics of WPA and is compatible).
> 
> Otherwise, this product is a nice product. I would buy one as long as it supported a 63 character key.


The limit is the receiver setup, not the device itself.
Logging in to its GUI allows for longer character strings.


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> The limit is the receiver setup, not the device itself.
> Logging in to its GUI allows for longer character strings.


Excellent! Now I have to convince my wife we need one...


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

I recently received a CISCO WET610N Cinema Plus Connection Kit from DirecTV. Could someone please outline the advantages / disadvantages of the new DirecTV branded Connection Kit as compared to the CISCO WET610N? 

Thanks


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

Mike Bertelson said:


> That's a huge key...64 characters?


I'll be revising my key likely after listening to this.

http://www.grc.com/haystack.htm


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

rahlquist said:


> I'll be revising my key likely after listening to this.
> 
> http://www.grc.com/haystack.htm


I am not familiar with these devices. If possible, please explain this advantage. Btw, we do not have whole home DTV. Cinema Plus will be used only on our HD-DVR.

Thanks


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

1953 said:


> I recently received a CISCO WET610N Cinema Plus Connection Kit from DirecTV. Could someone please outline the advantages / disadvantages of the new DirecTV branded Connection Kit as compared to the CISCO WET610N?
> 
> Thanks


One advantage is that the DirecTV WCCK is fully DECA compliant. If you have SWiM you just connect it at any point in your coax cable and you're good to go. There are no Cat5 needed so you don't have to put it near a receiver.

You won't need UTP running from any receiver. Just the DirecTV WCCK in line in the coax. The only wires needed are the actual coax to the receivers and that's it.

Mike


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

But having said that if you're happy with the way the WET610 serves your network, there's no reason to change to the WDCCK.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> But having said that if you're happy with the way the WET610 serves your network, there's no reason to change to the WDCCK.


The WET610 is yet to be installed by the DTV Tech.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> But having said that if you're happy with the way the WET610 serves your network, there's no reason to change to the WDCCK.


Of course. I didn't mean to imply that anyone should scrap their whole setup for this. The advantages I described are only an advantage if someone is starting from scratch. It would be silly for me to expect anyone would do that.

It will make new installs very, very easy.

Mike


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

1953 said:


> The WET610 is yet to be installed by the DTV Tech.


I've used the WET610N myself and it works very well. As yet I don't know how easy it will be to get Wireless DCCK. The choice is yours but I don't think it's necessary to backup now.

Mike


----------



## groale (Jun 15, 2011)

If I called today and ordered, is this available, or are they selling an older model? If log into my account and click on "How to get DIRECTV Cinema" as an existing customer ( I have 3 HR-24's) it isn't showing the unit pictured in this thread. It does tell me I have to call and cannot order online, but I haven't gone that far yet. Additionally I have a access point in my bedroom for my BD player and SlingBox and HR24, but I could not get the ipad app to recognize the receiver.


----------



## webcrawlr (Sep 1, 2007)

bobnielsen said:


> With WPA2/AES, the key is 256 bits but the passphrase can be between 8 and 63 ASCII characters. In most cases it isn't necessary to use a very long passphrase to have adequate security, particularly if the SSID is not broadcast. 26 characters should be more than enough unless your Directv installation is within the NSA building.
> 
> Now where did I put my TEMPEST-certified DVR?


Disabling SSID broadcast buys you an extra minute or two while someone opens up something like Kismet and sniffs out the SSID. Disabling that broadcast is a common security misconception, as is MAC filtering.

http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/wireless/wireless-howto/30278-how-to-crack-wpa--wpa2?showall=&start=6

You mentioned ASCII, does it support 64 character HEX as well?

How often do you actually enter that phrase? For me it's not that often and knowing it'll take someone 2.69 hundred thousand trillion trillion trillion trillion trillion trillion trillion centuries to crack my WPA2 phrase makes me giggle (calculated at GRC).


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

webcrawlr said:


> Disabling SSID broadcast buys you an extra minute or two while someone opens up something like Kismet and sniffs out the SSID. Disabling that broadcast is a common security misconception, as is MAC filtering.
> 
> http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/wireless/wireless-howto/30278-how-to-crack-wpa--wpa2?showall=&start=6
> 
> ...


Per http://jorisvr.nl/wpapsk.htm:



> Most wireless drivers accept the passphrase as a string of at most 63 characters, and internally convert the passphrase to a 256-bit key. However, some software also allows the key to be entered directly in the form of 64 hexadecimal digits.


Maybe I am not paranoid enough, but I suspect that anyone who can get into my network (I admit it is possible) would be disappointed at the lack of interesting material they might find (i.e., it would not prove to be worth the effort). In any case, the OS X or Linux machines (I only run Windows for short times when I absolutely need to) on my network also use SSH for logins. It would be easier to break into my house and get physical access (again, probably not worth the effort).

I have entered my key probably 5 or 6 times in the past several months, mainly when trying out a different alternate OS on my Android-based tablet. My other hardware all uses WPS.

If someone in the neighborhood simply wanted to get access to the internet, there are several open wireless access points nearby.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

groale said:


> If I called today and ordered, is this available, or are they selling an older model? If log into my account and click on "How to get DIRECTV Cinema" as an existing customer ( I have 3 HR-24's) it isn't showing the unit pictured in this thread. It does tell me I have to call and cannot order online, but I haven't gone that far yet. Additionally I have a access point in my bedroom for my BD player and SlingBox and HR24, but I could not get the ipad app to recognize the receiver.


Barring any last minute changes, it should be available for order some time tomorrow.


----------



## steve13 (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm sorry for the stupid question, but I haven't been able to figure this out....

I have a Slimline 3 dish with the built-in SWM and have no DECA in my system at all. I have one DVR hardwired to my fios router so I can get the On Demand content.

If I wanted to enable multi-room viewing for the connected DVR (HR20) and my 3 other DVRs (HR21, HR21, HR22), as well as On Demand for the other 3 DVRs, is this all I need to get? How would it be connected, just the regular coax from the splitter off the dish to the DVR as it is now with the WDCCK talking to my router via wireless and to the DVR via Ethernet cable?

Thanks!


----------



## Sim-X (Sep 24, 2009)

So this is mainly for people that don't have MRV but wanna access on demand?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Sim-X said:


> So this is mainly for people that don't have MRV but wanna access on demand?


Not exactly.

It's for people who want Internet access to their MRV or Ethernet networked DirecTV devices, but don't have hardwire connectivity to their router to the DirecTV network.

There are also some parameters in terms of how these will become available, as has been discussed in previous posts.


----------



## p010ne (Aug 19, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Not exactly.
> It's for people who want Internet access to their MRV or Ethernet networked DirecTV devices, but don't have hardwire connectivity to their router to the DirecTV network.
> There are also some parameters in terms of how these will become available, as has been discussed in previous posts.


 I have a newly installed WiNS for my hr24-200/500 & D12 connected via the green label 8-way switch to the 3 lnb slimline WiNS dish (the power inserter is @ my hr24-500, and I have an ethernet connection from my Linksys router into my HR24-200).
I also have a coax from the 8way switch near my Linksys (Directv installer did not terminate that coax?). It had been a legacy 2 coax connection to the HR24-200!
When I run system test on my H4-24-200, I get an error stating something about rebooting after power up/down with my ethernet connection removed to activate my coax system that has been detected (I think I am a little worried about doing that?)!
I currently have VOD and TVapps working just fine to my HR24-200, so would this new WCCK provide internet access to both HRs?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

p010ne said:


> I have a newly installed WiNS for my hr24-200/500 & D12 connected via the green label 8-way switch to the 3 lnb slimline WiNS dish (the power inserter is @ my hr24-500, and I have an ethernet connection from my Linksys router into my HR24-200).
> I also have a coax from the 8way switch near my Linksys (Directv installer did not terminate that coax?). It had been a legacy 2 coax connection to the HR24-200!
> When I run system test on my H4-24-200, I get an error stating something about rebooting after power up/down with my ethernet connection removed to activate my coax system that has been detected (I think I am a little worried about doing that?)!
> I currently have VOD and TVapps working just fine to my HR24-200, so would this new WCCK provide internet access to both HRs?


I'm not familiar with WiNS. However, I think you're talking about Single Wire Multiswitch (SWiM). If so then yes, this will connect all your SWiM connected receivers to the internet.

Mike


----------



## p010ne (Aug 19, 2006)

Sorry, tech overload! Of course I mean SWiM (WiNs == SWiM , typo)!
Good, I do not need a broadband DECA!!


----------



## rrbhokies (May 10, 2004)

One thing I miss when I got my whole house DVRs was that I lost network access and could no longer use the Direct2PC app on my computers or download VOD services.

I know this wireless unit is billed as a wireless VOD Cinema for downloading new release movies, but what about all the other VOD content from the broadcasters and what about Directv2PC? If I get this unit, will I be able to once again watch TV from my PCs?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

rrbhokies said:


> One thing I miss when I got my whole house DVRs was that I lost network access and could no longer use the Direct2PC app on my computers or download VOD services.
> 
> I know this wireless unit is billed as a wireless VOD Cinema for downloading new release movies, but what about all the other VOD content from the broadcasters and what about Directv2PC?* If I get this unit, will I be able to once again watch TV from my PCs?*


I have one and do, so you should be able to also.


----------



## steve13 (Sep 5, 2006)

steve13 said:


> I'm sorry for the stupid question, but I haven't been able to figure this out....
> 
> I have a Slimline 3 dish with the built-in SWM and have no DECA in my system at all. I have one DVR hardwired to my fios router so I can get the On Demand content.
> 
> ...


Sorry to reply to my own post, but I still am not sure of the answer to my questions here. Thanks for any clarification!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

steve13 said:


> Sorry to reply to my own post, but I still am not sure of the answer to my questions here. Thanks for any clarification!


Seems like what you're really asking is:
Can I use my own network for MRV? yes.
Can I upgrade to DECA and will I only need one of these wireless BB DECAs to bridge to my home network? yes, but you'll need DECAs for each receiver that doesn't have one, so each will have access to the DECA cloud/network.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

steve13 said:


> Sorry to reply to my own post, but I still am not sure of the answer to my questions here. Thanks for any clarification!


You got a choice - get it via the DECA cloud over your existing coax or hardwire all your receivers to your Ethernet.

Only the DECA way is supported by DirecTV


----------



## steve13 (Sep 5, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Seems like what you're really asking is:
> Can I use my own network for MRV? yes.
> Can I upgrade to DECA and will I only need one of these wireless BB DECAs to bridge to my home network? yes, but you'll need DECAs for each receiver that doesn't have one, so each will have access to the DECA cloud/network.


OK, now i get it - I was thinking I would need one of the WDCCC boxes for each receiver to provide its network connection. I really only use one WDCC to tie the DECA cloud into my network, but each individual DVR will connect to the network via the DECA in the coax.

Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## alhurricane (Sep 21, 2007)

I just logged into my account to see how much this new wireless kit would be. When I put it in my shopping cart, it shows up as $25 with $6.99 shipping. Almost seems too good to be true! I thought it would be at least $50-$60.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

alhurricane said:


> I just logged into my account to see how much this new wireless kit would be. When I put it in my shopping cart, it shows up as $25 with $6.99 shipping. Almost seems too good to be true! I thought it would be at least $50-$60.


A cautionary note. Double check to ensure what was added to your supping cart is NOT the user install Cisco Linksys WET610N sold for use with a single HD-DVR. This adaptor is shipped directly to the customer whereas the new wireless and hard wired adaptor are provided by the intallation tecniciation.


----------



## alhurricane (Sep 21, 2007)

"1953" said:


> A cautionary note. Double check to ensure what was added to your supping cart is NOT the user install Cisco Linksys WET610N sold for use with a single HD-DVR. This adaptor is shipped directly to the customer whereas the new wireless and hard wired adaptor are provided by the intallation tecniciation.


This is advertised as a self install wireless option for those that already have whole home dvr. Why would the new wireless adapter not be available without an install option? Am I missing something?


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

alhurricane said:


> This is advertised as a self install wireless option for those that already have whole home dvr. Why would the new wireless adapter not be available without an install option? Am I missing something?


Seems like it is the new one. Since I do not have whole home I assume those with whole home already have the necessary additional sat modifications to support the new wireless version of the original hard wired adaptor.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

alhurricane said:


> I just logged into my account to see how much this new wireless kit would be. When I put it in my shopping cart, it shows up as $25 with $6.99 shipping. Almost seems too good to be true! I thought it would be at least $50-$60.


This is correct. The price, however, will vary depending on your existing setup. This is in fact the new Wireless CCK.


----------



## ReachTwo (May 20, 2010)

I currently have an MRV setup and previously had a DECA connected directly to my router( for VOD) and routed to the DirecTV multiswitch via an RG6 cable/wall plug in my home office. I am switching ISP from DSL to cable and needed to use the RG6 cable/wall plug in my home office. This product came out just in time. Ordered mine on Thursday, received on Monday and installed. The cost came out to $34.30 including tax and shipping. It is indeed the wireless CCK. Had no problem hooking it to my wireless network. It now resides in my entertainment cabinet next to my HR-24. In reality, this product is really a wireless bridge but much cheaper than offerings from Cisco, Netgear, etc.


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

Doug Brott said:


> This is correct. The price, however, will vary depending on your existing setup. This is in fact the new Wireless CCK.


Says $79.99 for me, I'll pass at that price.


----------



## Ace Deprave (Jun 23, 2007)

The option for the self installation kit was initially there, but when I logged in again to order it, the option has disappeared. Anyone else have this option still available?


----------



## nike5580 (Jun 29, 2010)

Ace Deprave said:


> The option for the self installation kit was initially there, but when I logged in again to order it, the option has disappeared. Anyone else have this option still available?


The same thing happened to me when i went to order this. I did find that if I clicked on the the "Directv cinema connection kit" (the name itself, not the "more", it brought up a page with more details about it, and the wireless one was there as well.


----------



## Ace Deprave (Jun 23, 2007)

nike5580 said:


> The same thing happened to me when i went to order this. I did find that if I clicked on the the "Directv cinema connection kit" (the name itself, not the "more", it brought up a page with more details about it, and the wireless one was there as well.


It just brings me back to the "My Equipment" tab under "Account Overview". The only option available is the Professional Installation, whereas before, there was also an option for Self Installation.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

FedEx just dropped off my DCCK-W.

Final version is slightly different than the pix. Not slab sided as the picture and with tapered edges. Can be wall mounted and a nice little snap-on pedestal for stand up mounting is included.

One note, the screen didn't find the DCCK-W by itself. I needed to tell the STB to go look for it.

After that, the hardest part about getting it up and running was entering the security key.

All in all a nice little piece of hardware and a great reprieve for those of us not wanting or willing to pull that PITA Cat cable run.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

subeluvr said:


> FedEx just dropped off my DCCK-W.
> 
> Final version is slightly different than the pix. Not slab sided as the picture and with tapered edges. Can be wall mounted and a nice little snap-on pedestal for stand up mounting is included.
> 
> ...


Is it possible to snap a picture so we could see the differences?

Mike


----------



## alhurricane (Sep 21, 2007)

I ordered the wireless connection kit last Sunday evening and received it Tuesday morning. With tax and shipping, I paid a grand total of $34 and change. 

It took all of 5 minutes to set up and I was connected to the internet. The only thing the manual did not state was that I had to go each receiver and manually tell it to connect to the internet. The only other minor thing is that when I set up the DCCK-W with my router (via WPS) the kit gives off a steady amber light, not green. Nowhere in the manual does it talk about a steady amber light. I thought I might have had a connectivity issue, but everything appears to be working properly as I have successfully downloaded VOD shows. 

I am very impressed by this addition from DirecTV.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Mike Bertelson said:


> Is it possible to snap a picture so we could see the differences?
> 
> Mike


As far as I can tell, there is no physical difference other than the LED labels and the pre-production sticker. Other than those 2, they are identical.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Ace Deprave said:


> It just brings me back to the "My Equipment" tab under "Account Overview". The only option available is the Professional Installation, whereas before, there was also an option for Self Installation.


Self Install is not available to everyone. There are situations where it doesn't make sense.

The easiest situation is folks with whole house but without Internet Connectivity. So if you have Whole Home, SWiM and an Wireless Router, you should be able to get a self-install version of this device @ roughly $25 + $7 shipping. If you don't have SWiM or Whole Home, the price is higher.


----------



## Ace Deprave (Jun 23, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Self Install is not available to everyone. There are situations where it doesn't make sense.
> 
> The easiest situation is folks with whole house but without Internet Connectivity. So if you have Whole Home, SWiM and an Wireless Router, you should be able to get a self-install version of this device @ roughly $25 + $7 shipping. If you don't have SWiM or Whole Home, the price is higher.


I have whole home, but not SWiM, and the self install option was initially available to me for $31. I got distracted, and stepped away from the PC, and when I got back, I had to log in again. When I did, the self installation option was gone.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

Anyone know if there is an internal HTML setup for the DCCK-W?

Mine seems to have pulled a DHCP IP address from my router and I'd like to assign a static address.

When I try to get into the IP address I get the generic user name and password pop-up.


----------



## nike5580 (Jun 29, 2010)

subeluvr said:


> Anyone know if there is an internal HTML setup for the DCCK-W?
> 
> Mine seems to have pulled a DHCP IP address from my router and I'd like to assign a static address.
> 
> When I try to get into the IP address I get the generic user name and password pop-up.


Yes there is. I set mine up Friday night with a static IP. The default user name is admin, and the default password is admin.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

nike5580 said:


> Yes there is. I set mine up Friday night with a static IP. The default user name is admin, and the default password is admin.


Exactly what I needed... thanks.

Would have been nice to include that info in the manual.

*Curious*, where did you find the user name and password?

Did you notice that when you set a static IP the DCCK-W pulls a secondary IP address... interesting.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

subeluvr said:


> Exactly what I needed... thanks.
> 
> *Would have been nice to include that info in the manual. *
> 
> Did you notice that when you set a static IP the DCCK-W pulls a secondary IP address... interesting.


While it may be "nice", it is intended to be setup through a receiver.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> While it may be "nice", it is intended to be setup through a receiver.


I didn't see the option of setting a static IP address for the DCCK-W through the receiver setup. I did see the ability to set a static IP address for the connected HD DVRs (in each of their network setup pages) but not the DCCK-W.

I must have missed it.

Please point me to it.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

subeluvr said:


> I didn't see the option of setting a static IP address for the DCCK-W through the receiver setup. I did see the ability to set a static IP address for the connected HD DVRs (in each of their network setup pages) but not the DCCK-W.
> 
> I must have missed it.
> 
> Please point me to it.


DirecTV's intend is for this to be "plug & play" for the average customer, so DHCP should work for most.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> DirecTV's intend is for this to be "plug & play" for the average customer, so DHCP should work for most.


Yea, I was sure I didn't miss it in the receiver network setup 

When providing product in technical fields where specifications and design parameters are defined it is expected that a company follow rules and conventions... in ethernet routers and bridges one of the conventions is to provide user name and password in the documentation when a setup page is designed in.

So DirecTV intends their DECA cloud be connected to an existing home network that the end user has set up and is administrating but the end user isn't to be trusted to set static IP addresses.

It's one thing when DirecTV thinks they're smarter than me but it's another thing when DirecTV thinks that I'm dumber than they are.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

subeluvr said:


> When providing product in technical fields where specifications and design parameters are defined it is expected that a company follow rules and conventions... in ethernet routers and bridges one of the conventions is to provide user name and password in the documentation when a setup page is designed in.


That's what we're for


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> That's what we're for


Spoken like a CNE...


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I don't have a DCCK-W, but since it operates as a bridge why would it even need an IP address?


----------



## nike5580 (Jun 29, 2010)

subeluvr said:


> Exactly what I needed... thanks.
> 
> Would have been nice to include that info in the manual.
> 
> ...


I found the user name and password on page five of the first look pdf, there is a paragraph for advanced users.

Mine set up a secondary IP address as well. I noticed that the secondary IP address on mine is the same as the devices default IP address before set up.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

nike5580 said:


> I found the user name and password on page five of the first look pdf, there is a paragraph for advanced users.
> 
> Mine set up a secondary IP address as well. I noticed that the secondary IP address on mine is the same as the devices default IP address before set up.


I can ping the DCCK-W at both the static IP address I set and at the secondary IP address it shows and my router lists as a connected LAN device.

Thanks for the info...


----------



## nike5580 (Jun 29, 2010)

subeluvr said:


> I can ping the DCCK-W at both the static IP address I set and at the secondary IP address it shows and my router lists as a connected LAN device.
> 
> Thanks for the info...


You're welcome, glad I could help.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Does having this installed trigger a 2yr commitment as part of a MVR install?

One is being included in my installation this Tuesday.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I believe only upgraded/added leased receivers or DVRs generate a new commitment.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> DirecTV's intend is for this to be "plug & play" for the average customer, so DHCP should work for most.


So I can't give it a static IP? I only use static IPs on all connected devices on my network and have DHCP off.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

nike5580 said:


> Yes there is. I set mine up Friday night with a static IP. The default user name is admin, and the default password is admin.


How did you do this? I have one coming Tuesday and want to set it up this way.


----------



## nike5580 (Jun 29, 2010)

gio12 said:


> How did you do this? I have one coming Tuesday and want to set it up this way.


I did a direct ethernet connection from my laptop to the WDCCK using the cable they supplied. The default IP address of the WDCCK is http://169.254.1.100:8080. I had to tell my laptop to use an IP address in that range to see it, for example, I set my laptop to use 169.254.1.99. Next I entered the WDCCK default IP address in my browser. That should bring up the setup web page. Just enter the user name "admin" and password "admin" and you should have access to change any settings you need.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

nike5580 said:


> I did a direct ethernet connection from my laptop to the WDCCK using the cable they supplied. The default IP address of the WDCCK is http://169.254.1.100:8080. I had to tell my laptop to use an IP address in that range to see it, for example, I set my laptop to use 169.254.1.99. Next I entered the WDCCK default IP address in my browser. That should bring up the setup web page. Just enter the user name "admin" and password "admin" and you should have access to change any settings you need.


Cool! Thanks


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

nike5580 said:


> I did a direct ethernet connection from my laptop to the WDCCK using the cable they supplied. The default IP address of the WDCCK is http://169.254.1.100:8080. I had to tell my laptop to use an IP address in that range to see it, for example, I set my laptop to use 169.254.1.99. Next I entered the WDCCK default IP address in my browser. That should bring up the setup web page. Just enter the user name "admin" and password "admin" and you should have access to change any settings you need.


With mine, the DCCK-W picked up a DHCP addy from my router all by itself. I looked in the router LAN users list and found the DCCK-W. Punched up that IP in FF and got the login pop-up.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

matt said:


> RobertE did the little micro coax cable make it into the final packaging? Just curious...


I installed my Wireless CCK a couple of days ago, and I'm using the provided thin coax cable and the passthrough port to connect to my HR24-500. Just curious, is there anything wrong with using standard coax with the passthrough port? Say I want to use the passthrough, but the WCCK is wall mounted in a central area and the receiver is in another room?

Using the Wireless CCK gave me a free port on the 4-way splitter, so I moved the SWiM power inserter to the output side of the 4-way. Previously the power inserter was between a 2-way and a 4-way splitter, using the passthrough port.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Using standard coax works fine, I can attest to it. I think the think coax was provided for cost and packaging reasons.


----------



## texascat2 (Jul 16, 2011)

I installed my wireless Ethernet adapter and play back is stuttered on my PC.
Please move me if I'm not at the right thread!


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

texascat2 said:


> I installed my wireless Ethernet adapter and play back is stuttered on my PC.
> Please move me if I'm not at the right thread!


You may have a weak wifi connection somewhere in the network. I had that problem when I used a wifi bridge to network one of my DVRs (pre-DECA days).


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Has anyone found these cheaper than Solid Signal's $99?


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

I ordered one from DIRECTV online for $25.00 + $6.99 shipping.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

David Ortiz said:


> I ordered one from DIRECTV online for $25.00 + $6.99 shipping.


Was the picture of the product wrong? I started to order what I thought was it, but the picture was wrong.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

sigma1914 said:


> Was the picture of the product wrong? I started to order what I thought was it, but the picture was wrong.


The middle of the three looks like the right one to me.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

The self-install variation of the Cinema Connection Kit is the correct one. The picture shown is the reverse or back side of the WCCK. If it has two coax connections and an ethernet port, it's the right one.


----------



## duder92 (Jun 9, 2010)

I called today to haggle over my Sunday Ticket price. After that was done I asket about the Wireless kit. Initially offered it to me at 34.99. I thought I read somewhere that the wireless kit was free on the initial install of your system, I mentioned that I wasnt offered this when I got my install last year. Asked if I could get it for free and he said no problem.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

duder92 said:


> I called today to haggle over my Sunday Ticket price. After that was done I asket about the Wireless kit. Initially offered it to me at 34.99. I thought I read somewhere that the wireless kit was free on the initial install of your system, I mentioned that I wasnt offered this when I got my install last year. Asked if I could get it for free and he said no problem.


You were not offered it last year as it was not publicly available last year.


----------



## duder92 (Jun 9, 2010)

RobertE said:


> You were not offered it last year as it was not publicly available last year.


Yeah, I realized that afterwards. Either way I got it for free so I'm happy.


----------



## InfoManWD (Jan 5, 2008)

Davenlr said:


> I believe only upgraded/added leased receivers or DVRs generate a new commitment.


That is what I was told and so I ordered Whole Home DVR and ... "magically" ... my new committment date is now July 2013. 

This point caused me to purchase a Sony voice recorder and all conversations are now taped. I walked around with it turned on for 2 hours while the tech was installing but no problem, it has over 500 hours of record time.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

InfoManWD said:


> That is what I was told and so I ordered Whole Home DVR and ... "magically" ... my new committment date is now July 2013.


Was there a receiver swap involved?
Should you have had one for either SWiM compatibility or for MRV, then your commitment date DOES change.

Whole Home DVR service DOESN'T, by itself, cause a change.


----------



## InfoManWD (Jan 5, 2008)

DirecTV set up WHDVR this week first with the Broadband DECA but the wife didn't like the 50 foot cable running from the living room DVR over to the BB DECA / Netgear router in my den (it's test honey till they bring out a wireless one). So they come back and put in the wireless Cinema connection kit and it's working fine. The only issue is that I had to destroy the security on my router to get it talking.

Someone said you could HTTP to the device and I see it under the LAN setup on my router but I can't get to it on port 80 or 8080. I can't ping the device on it's IP nor the IPs shown for my DVRs. I had DirecTV2PC working when we were using the Broadband DECA now that doesn't work. It is working to download movies and it checks out in Network setup.

Any thoughts on how I can remote into the device on my network and play with the IP configuration so I can reimplement a home network with adequate security?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

InfoManWD said:


> Any thoughts on how I can remote into the device on my network and play with the IP configuration so I can reimplement a home network with adequate security?


You'll need to find out what IP address it's now using and then log in with it and use Admin for user & password.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

InfoManWD said:


> That is what I was told and so I ordered Whole Home DVR and ... "magically" ... my new committment date is now July 2013.
> 
> This point caused me to purchase a Sony voice recorder and all conversations are now taped. I walked around with it turned on for 2 hours while the tech was installing but no problem, it has over 500 hours of record time.


In my State, we can't do that without the permission or full disclosure to both parties that the conversation or video has audio recording with opportunity to opt out. That's why a number of police videos on TV don't have audio, even they can't record it. Varies from State to State of course.


----------



## InfoManWD (Jan 5, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> Was there a receiver swap involved?
> Should you have had one for either SWiM compatibility or for MRV, then your commitment date DOES change.
> 
> Whole Home DVR service DOESN'T, by itself, cause a change.


-----
Sounds like VOS is about to school me ... I'm ready. ;-)

I started off with two HR22-100's, two major problems, a want to get both tuners in each DVR working simultaneously (I have just a single cable to my DVRs), and a wish to connect up to the Internet for these "6000 movies".

The first of my problems is that the DVR in the bedroom didn't work with my Philips TV for over a year. It was intermittently losing the channel guide and then just wouldn't work at all. After multiple troubleshooting attempts, DVR switchouts, life going on, etc. I was convinced it was an issue with the switch in the Slimline 5 or maybe wall cabling. I tried to get SWiM about three years ago and I guess it was too new ... they wouldn't put it in and I'm too damn cheap to pay $450 to fish a two-story 3500 sq ft home (figured I would just wait).

So I came out here to DBStalk, remembered my login, and read for about 5 hours (you guys are studs by the way ... thanks for all the help over the years) and then figured I would try the WHDVR and get them out to fix the other problems. I have the maintenance plan. So the tech reinstalls to Slimline 3 and does the DECA thing to my HR22s. Cool, it's working! We're going back and forth between DVRs doing the setup and then the one in the bedroom STOPS WORKING! There it is I scream!!! The same f'in problem I have been dealing with for over a year!!! So as a last-ditch effort (the tech is really ready to leave at this point) I tell him to try a new DVR and he pulls an HR24-500 off the truck and slaps it in in 10 minutes. PROBLEM SOLVED!!! (or at least I hope so, we'll have to see months down the road to be sure) The tech closes the order because they can't get the wireless Cinema kit and I figure I will call and battle it out the next day.

So from what I have read at DBStalk, all I had was a DVR issue and the tech replaced it and that shouldn't cause an upgrade. He did the switchout on his little wireless work device. Because it's a better model, it's not my fault he can't replace it with the same model.

Through all of this talking to different CSRs and tech support, I get all different kinds of input. "Mr. Prevette ... an HR24 is basically the same thing as an HR22". After using the HR24 one evening, I was amazed at how fast it was and the fact that it worked ... I didn't know whether to cry or be so pissed off at being fed a line of BS about an HR24 being the same thing. So I called in the next day and told them they are going to bring out a wireless Cinema kit so we can get the cable off my floor and if they are going to be so kind as to extend me for two years then they are going to bring out another HR24 (ya right, no model guarantees through CSRs). I told them it is all going to work and work well or we are going to tear it all out and I'll go a different direction. 

Now for my second DVR problem. An HR22 is slow as snot and mine wouldn't take input from the remote ... I would have to push and hold DVR forward for three seconds and let go to get to 1, then again to 2, then again to 3. It took 5-7 seconds to pick up the channel guide ... unacceptable when I have an HR24 now that is quick as hell in response and scrolling ... these two pieces of equipment aren't in the same league. So he does a little calling and we switch out the living room HR22 with an HR24 and then do the wireless Cinema kit.

So again at this point ... I'm in the protection plan, I already had a DVR and they were just replacing my DVR for the one I had with hair-pulling performance with what they had on the truck. So if I use the same DVTspeak that all DVRs are the same then I didn't get an upgrade (technically from what I have seen it's a hell of an upgrade).

So that is where I sit ... two "broken" HR22s switched out for two HR24s, WHDVR, SWiM because I am single cable, and connected to the Internet. When I first called in, I bargained the price down from $200 + $50 install to $100 and being told my committment wouldn't change along with free DVR ($7) for a year as compensation for the loss of my bedroom DVR for the last year. Through all the advertising I see now and talking to the tech, it looks like a nobody can call into DTV and get two DVRs, a SWiM setup, install, the lower price for a year, and on top of that not have to pay for HD for life. Well, I don't begrude the discount for new users but when a newbie doesn't ever pay for HD and I will with my extended contract along with paying for the WHDVR/SWiM then that leaves me a hair burned. I will need to call back and discuss this in a little more detail armed, of course, with my voice recorder.

So, in the end I don't mind paying a premium price for premium stuff but when it doesn't work and I'm still paying that price and then you make me pay more to solve the problems even when I'm paying for the fix-it contract then I have to throw up a foul flag. :nono2:

Sorry, this has been a multiple-year beef with me and it looks like I'm at the end with a good solution ... now I just need to talk to that dang wireless box and reintegrate it on my network with solid security.

Your input (and others too) is appreciated.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

InfoManWD said:


> -----
> Sounds like VOS is about to school me ... I'm ready. ;-)
> ....
> 
> Your input (and others too) is appreciated.


The first DVR swap was for a defective receiver, which, if it was leased, wouldn't have caused the commitment change. Had you had your commitment changed, there are ways to have it removed/returned to what it had been before.

Now the second change is where things get sticky. I do understand how you might feel this was also defective, but it also sounds like the way this was handled was as an "upgrade", so this is where the commitment comes in.
This one would be a lot harder [now] to be changed to a "defective replacement".


----------



## InfoManWD (Jan 5, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> The first DVR swap was for a defective receiver, which, if it was leased, wouldn't have caused the commitment change. Had you had your commitment changed, there are ways to have it removed/returned to what it had been before.
> 
> Now the second change is where things get sticky. I do understand how you might feel this was also defective, but it also sounds like the way this was handled was as an "upgrade", so this is where the commitment comes in.
> This one would be a lot harder [now] to be changed to a "defective replacement".


 Thanks VOS, I can work with that. When I called in before the second tech visit, they told me that my committment had been extended. So, it sounds like I was told the right thing on the phone ... (no extension) ... but they coded it as an extension anyway. On the second DVR switchout, I don't see how a tech could basically make my agreement for me ... the only discussion I had with DTV was with the CSR after he did everything and they said "Mr. Prevette, do you have any questions". If it all works great, maybe I'm OK with the extension ... especially if I call back in and they treat me like a nobody and remove the price of HD in what I'm paying forever.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## duder92 (Jun 9, 2010)

So I hooked up my kit this weekend. I have noticed that since hooking it up, every now and then my picture will artifact like there is not enough bandwith for the video. This used to happen all the time on comcast. 

Is this because of hooking the receiver to the internet? Anyone else experience this?


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

duder92 said:


> So I hooked up my kit this weekend. I have noticed that since hooking it up, every now and then my picture will artifact like there is not enough bandwith for the video. This used to happen all the time on comcast.
> 
> Is this because of hooking the receiver to the internet? Anyone else experience this?


I only have the router for Cinema Plus yet also occasionally have artifacts. Have also had two instances of small areas of color wavering. Could this color wavering be because of the Internet connection?


----------



## ibroussard (Dec 18, 2005)

Just want to make sure I'm ordering the right stuff, because I saw a couple of confusing comments earlier in this thread...

Current setup is two HR20-700's and two HR23-700's. No WHDVR. No LAN connections for any DVR's. Still have the old-style multiswitch (2 cables to each receiver).

I'm paranoid about a hardwired connection from my DTV stuff to my LAN because a lightning strike fried a DVR (but nothing else) several years ago. The DCCK-W looks like the perfect solution for the Internet connection for me.

So it looks like I will be needing a SWiM. Can I get a SWiM16, even though I can get by with a SWiM8 for now (but it will be max'ed out immediately)? I plan on adding at least another HD receiver in the next few months.

I called DTV and the CSR said the installed price for WHDVR would be $149, which he says is $100 off of list. I didn't ask him about the DCCK-W because I hadn't read this thread yet. Should I be able to get the DCCK-W for free when I order WHDVR for $149, or must I pay $80 for it?

Thanks,
Ira


----------



## bossfan50 (Apr 28, 2007)

I have an MRV install scheduled for this week. Also this week I have an install scheduled to change my internet service from DSL to FIOS. I plan to have FIOS installed first so that the router is in place for MRV. I think that I know the answer to my question but I am confused enough to feel the need to ask for verification.

I do not want D* to drill any more holes in my house. I have 4 rooms wired for D* and my plan is to place my router in one of those rooms for Cinema Connect. The only complication I foresee is where the Verizon FIOS box ends up in my house and if that causes me to have to place the router in a room that is not D* wired.

So with that long preamble my question is if my router ends up in a room that is not D* wired then is the wireless cinema connection kit what I need to have? Thanks for all replies.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

bossfan50 said:


> I have an MRV install scheduled for this week. Also this week I have an install scheduled to change my internet service from DSL to FIOS. I plan to have FIOS installed first so that the router is in place for MRV. I think that I know the answer to my question but I am confused enough to feel the need to ask for verification.
> 
> I do not want D* to drill any more holes in my house. I have 4 rooms wired for D* and my plan is to place my router in one of those rooms for Cinema Connect. The only complication I foresee is where the Verizon FIOS box ends up in my house and if that causes me to have to place the router in a room that is not D* wired.
> 
> So with that long preamble my question is if my router ends up in a room that is not D* wired then is the wireless cinema connection kit what I need to have? Thanks for all replies.


That is correct, although if you only want MRV, not Media Share, On Demand or other network features, you don't need to connect to your router.


----------



## bossfan50 (Apr 28, 2007)

bobnielsen said:


> That is correct, although if you only want MRV, not Media Share, On Demand or other network features, you don't need to connect to your router.


Thank you for the reply. I am aware that I do not need to connect to the router for MRV but I do want On Demand.

Since I know that I do not want any more D* holes drilled my original plan was to have MRV installed first and then make the Verizon installers figure out where to install the FIOS box based on the router needing to be in a D* wired room. Now that I know that I can have a wireless MRV connection it does not matter where the router ends up so I think that I am better off having FIOS installed first followed by the MRV install. D* gave me a retention offer to not go to FIOS Triple Play which included a free MRV install so if I have to go to a wireless set up I'll see if retention will throw in a free or reduced cost wireless cinema connection kit.


----------



## eaglelynn (Sep 24, 2011)

I currently have 2 very old TV's that I will be replacing with HD tv's. I also have a secure WPA2 wifi network. I'm going to have to upgrade to HD DVR's and also will need a wireless access point for my TV's so I can receive streams from various sources, NOT limited to DirectTV. (Netflix, hula etc.) I've looked at the ROKU and some other devices, of course including the D* wireless adapter talked about in this thread. Some questions:
1) Can I look at netflix streams with the D* device?
2) If I go ROKU, can I access D* Cinema Direct on my TV?
(I'm getting so tired of all the redundancy that builds up.)
3) Can I create an environment with one very smart PC that is doing recording in addition to my DVR, which is not so smart?

I'm sure I will have more questions, but this is the beginning. I also know that right now the "wiring" I have (2 receivers, one is DVR .. two cables running up my fire escape to someone else's dish) is not to D* usual standards and will need to be tweaked by them. (They use outside contractors who are a bit out of control in San Francisco.)


----------



## espnjason (Sep 30, 2008)

eaglelynn said:


> I currently have 2 very old TV's that I will be replacing with HD tv's. I also have a secure WPA2 wifi network. I'm going to have to upgrade to HD DVR's and also will need a wireless access point for my TV's so I can receive streams from various sources, NOT limited to DirectTV. (Netflix, hula etc.) I've looked at the ROKU and some other devices, of course including the D* wireless adapter talked about in this thread. Some questions:
> 1) Can I look at netflix streams with the D* device?
> 2) If I go ROKU, can I access D* Cinema Direct on my TV?
> (I'm getting so tired of all the redundancy that builds up.)
> 3) Can I create an environment with one very smart PC that is doing recording in addition to my DVR, which is not so smart?


Hello,

As far as I know, no other online streaming services would be on the D* receivers nor would D*'s proprietary offerings would be on Roku, Boxee or either of the Internet enabled HDTVs, regardless of Internet connection.

Trust me, I know the redundancy can be frustrating and if there were an easier way, a lot of us would know by now.

A while ago, I tried using what is called the DirecTV2PC program that you may have in mind. My computer didn't have the proper specs thus I've put that to the side.

And with your last question, I do not think one could record straight from DirecTV and place it on a standalone hard drive, I am sure a couple of others would chime in and explain a rather complex way of doing so.

Regards,
Jason


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

espnjason said:


> And with your last question, I do not think one could record straight from DirecTV and place it on a standalone hard drive, I am sure a couple of others would chime in and explain a rather complex way of doing so.
> 
> Regards,
> Jason


Might depend on the use of "straight".
Digital transfer isn't going to happen.
Devices like [and others]: http://www.blackmagic-design.com/products/
Can connect to analog outputs and convert to digital.


----------



## eaglelynn (Sep 24, 2011)

So how can I plug in both a ROKU and the D* wireless access point to my TV? Are both HDMI and is there an HDMI splitter device or hub or will an HD TV have more than one HDMI port? Since we have this redundancy of devices if you want multiple streams, how does the connectivity to a TV work?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

eaglelynn said:


> So how can I plug in both a ROKU and the D* wireless access point to my TV? Are both HDMI and is there an HDMI splitter device or hub or will an HD TV have more than one HDMI port? Since we have this redundancy of devices if you want multiple streams, how does the connectivity to a TV work?


The wireless CCK attaches to the coax input of your receiver, not your TV. Most recent TVs have 2 or 3 HDMI ports. Some A/V receivers have multiple HDMI inputs and can switch them. External HDMI switches are also available.


----------



## eaglelynn (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your replies .. I have learned a lot here. My final (?) question would be .. as I'm about to get a new TV, would I do well with a wifi enabled one for my other streaming needs, assuming I have the wireless cck attached to my D* receiver? Would that allow me NOT to have a ROKU for my other streaming?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

eaglelynn said:


> Thank you everyone for your replies .. I have learned a lot here. My final (?) question would be .. as I'm about to get a new TV, would I do well with a wifi enabled one for my other streaming needs, assuming I have the wireless cck attached to my D* receiver? Would that allow me NOT to have a ROKU for my other streaming?


Sounds like a good plan. Samsung is my current favorite, and they make a wireless dongle for their sets. Mine is 18 months old, does not have Netflix but the Blu-ray player, a year old, from them, does. I imagine their new sets all have 'Flix, but of course, do check.


----------



## marmbruster71455 (Aug 9, 2009)

I am new to posting items on this forum. 

I just purchased a CCK to use with my HR-21 model 700 HD DVR. I am attempting to use the simple CCK Ethernet wireless set up method with no luck. I am attempting to connect to my wireless router (Apple Airport Extreme 802.11N router). This router does not support WPA

The DVR doesn't seem to see the CCK even though they are connected with the supplied CAT 5 cable. Therefore, it is not detecting my home network or any of the nearby networks that my laptop, IPhone, & iPad can detect and use just fine. I get the "not connected to the Internet" 86-818 message every time I go through the Network Setup screens on the DVR.

Any thoughts on what I am missing? I spent 2 hours on the phone with Directv this evening with no luck. Any helpful pointers would be much appreciated.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

marmbruster71455 said:


> I am new to posting items on this forum.
> 
> I just purchased a CCK to use with my HR-21 model 700 HD DVR. I am attempting to use the simple CCK Ethernet wireless set up method with no luck. I am attempting to connect to my wireless router (Apple Airport Extreme 802.11N router). This router does not support WPA
> 
> ...


The HR21-700 needs a DECA too.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

First, Welcome to DBSTAlk! 

I am a bit confused over use of "wireless" CCK and mention of ethernet Cat 5 cabling. It'd seem it's one or the other!


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Drucifer said:


> The HR21-700 needs a DECA too.


I think *marmbruster71455* is trying to use the WCCK to connect the HR21 to the internet. The HR21 wouldn't need a DECA in this case because it's getting (or should be getting) the internet through the WCCK.

* marmbruster71455*: Try reseting your network settings to default on the HR21, and do a reset of the WCCK. Then plug the WCCK into the top ethernet port on the HR21 and see it if will configure it for you.

The Airport Extreme does support WPS so you can use that if all else fails.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> The HR21-700 needs a DECA too.


No it doesn't as seen here from the installation manual:


----------



## marmbruster71455 (Aug 9, 2009)

Go Beavs: you are awesome! I followed your suggestion & now the receiver sees my WCCK & my network. The bad news is that the receiver doesn't seem to recognize my network security key.


----------



## marmbruster71455 (Aug 9, 2009)

Go Beavs: Clicked send too soon. My network key is in all lower case letters. The network key screen on the DVR only seems to accept upper case input. Is there a way to input my network key from the remote all in lower case letters?


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

marmbruster71455 said:


> Go Beavs: Clicked send too soon. My network key is in all lower case letters. The network key screen on the DVR only seems to accept upper case input. Is there a way to input my network key from the remote all in lower case letters?


IIRC, you can use the number keys on the remote to enter lower case letters. The keys should cycle through upper then lower case letters.


----------



## marmbruster71455 (Aug 9, 2009)

Almost there. I messed up on which network I selected during setup & selected my neighbor's network instead of mine. I tried running Repeat Network setup but it keeps automatically going to my neighbor's network & doesn't give me the option to select another network. I also tried the reset button on both the CCKC & DVR hoping that would clear it, but that did not work either - still not giving me a choice to select a network when I run Repeat Network setup & keeps going to my neighbor's network. What am I missing?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

marmbruster71455 said:


> Almost there. I messed up on which network I selected during setup & selected my neighbor's network instead of mine. I tried running Repeat Network setup but it keeps automatically going to my neighbor's network & doesn't give me the option to select another network. I also tried the reset button on both the CCKC & DVR hoping that would clear it, but that did not work either - still not giving me a choice to select a network when I run Repeat Network setup & keeps going to my neighbor's network. What am I missing?


Try Restore Defaults then do the Network Setup.


----------



## marmbruster71455 (Aug 9, 2009)

I tried Restore Defaults on the Network Setup menu. After I did that, I ran Repeat Network Setup. Same result, does not give me an option to select a network. Goes right to my neighbor's network & reports that I am successfully connected to the Internet.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

marmbruster71455 said:


> I tried Restore Defaults on the Network Setup menu. After I did that, I ran Repeat Network Setup. Same result, does not give me an option to select a network. Goes right to my neighbor's network & reports that I am successfully connected to the Internet.


Ha! I guess you can cancel your internet now and save some $$$ :lol:

You can try to use WPS to connect to your Airport. First, reset the network settings on the HR21.

Using the Airport utility, select your base station by double clicking on it.

Go to the Base Station drop down menu and select "Add wireless clients"

Choose "first attempt" and continue.

Then Press and hold (I think as I don't have this particular unit) the WPS button on the WCCK. It should link up and report success in the Airport Utility.

Connect the WCCK to the HR21, go into the network menu and do a connect now. It should work. _<fingers crossed>_


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I clicked on the ORDER NOW on the website, so I could see what the price would be, and it just takes me back to the main Account Overview screen.

How much is this thing, and do you have to call to order it?


----------



## marmbruster71455 (Aug 9, 2009)

Go Beavs: You are the best! That got me connected to my network & I'm good to go now. Count me in as a new Beavs fan - thank you very much!


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

marmbruster71455 said:


> Go Beavs: You are the best! That got me connected to my network & I'm good to go now. Count me in as a new Beavs fan - thank you very much!


Aw Shucks. 

Thanks for the kind words. I'm glad it's working for you!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> I clicked on the ORDER NOW on the website, so I could see what the price would be, and it just takes me back to the main Account Overview screen.
> 
> How much is this thing, and do you have to call to order it?


When I just checked my account:


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks. For some reason, it wont let me order anything except a professional install, so I sent them an email. Appreciate you checking for me.


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> When I just checked my account:


I ordered one a couple days ago for the same price, D* added a couple bucks for sales tax too so my total was like $34.

Now I can move my game adapter back over to my PS3 for Netflix streaming.

Was starting to wonder how long it would take to show up when FedEx showed up.....took me longer to open the box than it did to install and configure. With this thing I didn't need the Deca/Broadband interface with it's power supply, 3 cables, and splitter.


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

sdirv said:


> I ordered one a couple days ago for the same price, D* added a couple bucks for sales tax too so my total was like $34.


Talked my dad into ordering one so he can use VOD on his DVR.....his price for this is showing as $79 plus tax and shipping. Don't think he's going to bite.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

For those folks thinking of getting one of these, or new to this device...I can at least testify that it has been working here for some time extremely well.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> For those folks thinking of getting one of these, or new to this device...I can at least testify that it has been working here for some time extremely well.


I love this thing too. I just plain works and I got rid of all those DECAs on my receivers.

Mike


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> For those folks thinking of getting one of these, or new to this device...I can at least testify that it has been working here for some time extremely well.


It works SO well in fact, and even after I moved my Netgear gaming adapter back to feed my PS3 alone.....that I continued to have connection and "speed" problems with the gaming adapter.

So.....this morning I plugged the PS3 into the open ethernet port on the Wireless Cinema Connection Kit......and WOW!!!! Feeding 15+mbps to my PS3 now (as well as a rock solid connection for my Whole Home System and D* VOD).

This is a GREAT piece of hardware....


----------



## KyleKr (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi all! New member here, just got DirecTV a few weeks ago and have been browsing this forum since. I have Whole-Home DVR, have this CCK hooked up, and everything works fine. Anyway, on to the question...

Can I connect to my network through ethernet (instead of wirelessly) by plugging an ethernet cable from my switch into the port on the back of the CCK? I took this to be the case at first, but the more I read, the more I thought the CCK might be stictly wireless-only.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

KyleKr said:


> Hi all! New member here, just got DirecTV a few weeks ago and have been browsing this forum since. I have Whole-Home DVR, have this CCK hooked up, and everything works fine. Anyway, on to the question...
> 
> Can I connect to my network through ethernet (instead of wirelessly) by plugging an ethernet cable from my switch into the port on the back of the CCK? I took this to be the case at first, but the more I read, the more I thought the CCK might be stictly wireless-only.


:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

Yes, you can connect to your network through ethernet just as you describe. The WCCK has a web interface. You can use this interface to disable the wireless capability.


----------



## KyleKr (Jan 3, 2012)

David Ortiz said:


> :welcome_s to DBSTalk!
> 
> Yes, you can connect to your network through ethernet just as you describe. The WCCK has a web interface. You can use this interface to disable the wireless capability.


Excellent, and thank you for the quick reply! I'll also need to use the web interface to setup a static IP because I have DHCP disabled as others have mentioned in this thread.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

David Ortiz said:


> The WCCK has a web interface. You can use this interface to disable the wireless capability.


I've had this thing for over a year and a half, and never knew there was an "off button" there. :lol:


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

David Ortiz said:


> :welcome_s to DBSTalk!
> 
> Yes, you can connect to your network through ethernet just as you describe. The WCCK has a web interface. You can use this interface to disable the wireless capability.


The exact answer I was looking for over in another thread. Thanks!


----------



## KyleKr (Jan 3, 2012)

Connected with the Ethernet cable, set static IP, disabled wireless, and everything is working fine, except I noticed that the "Coax Network" light is not lit up as it says it should in the PDF on the first page. Again, everything seems to be working, so what's the deal with that light?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

KyleKr said:


> Connected with the Ethernet cable, set static IP, disabled wireless, and everything is working fine, except I noticed that the "Coax Network" light is not lit up as it says it should in the PDF on the first page. Again, everything seems to be working, so what's the deal with that light?


If it's working, then don't worry about it. It comes on at first [on mine] but times out/off. Should you have a problem with the DECA/coax part, it should light up yellow, or flash to indicate there is a problem.


----------



## rwmair (Nov 16, 2006)

Sorry for a newbie-ish question. I've been searching here for the last hour and can't find the answer, although I'm sure its here somewhere.

I've been with DirecTV for 10 years, but my hardware stopped with the advent of MPEG-4 HD. I have a non-SWM 5-LNB dish and a single HR23 receiver. My interest in the w-DCCK has been prompted mainly by the iPad app, with possible interest also in the video-on-demand application for the HR23. There is no WHDVR or DECA network application here.

DirecTV gives me a price of $80 for a wDCCK; SolidSignal has it for $100; and on eBay, they look like they're going to go for close to $100.

Is there any advantage for me in having this rather than a conventional ethernet bridge for ~ $50?? eg: http://www.amazon.com/NETGEAR-WNCE2.../ref=tag_top_yt_edpp?page=2&sortBy=popularity

Is the price difference and future-proof benefits worth the extra cash? Or if I ever move to SWM/WHDVR will installers come in and sweep everything away with a new install, in which case a generic ethernet bridge I could use elsewhere would be of more use?

Thanks


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

rwmair said:


> Sorry for a newbie-ish question. I've been searching here for the last hour and can't find the answer, although I'm sure its here somewhere.
> 
> I've been with DirecTV for 10 years, but my hardware stopped with the advent of MPEG-4 HD. I have a non-SWM 5-LNB dish and a single HR23 receiver. My interest in the w-DCCK has been prompted mainly by the iPad app, with possible interest also in the video-on-demand application for the HR23. There is no WHDVR or DECA network application here.
> 
> ...


The wDECA will a: be supported by DIRECTV and b: will give you a head start on a DECA network if you chose to do it at a later time. The other benefit is that a wDECA is going to get configured through the receiver where the netgear you may have to setup seperately. This means that if something changes you may have to do it again.

Overall I bet you could get the same things out of both but for the extra $25 I would just get the one that DIRECTV supports.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

KyleKr said:


> Connected with the Ethernet cable, set static IP, disabled wireless, and everything is working fine, except I noticed that the "Coax Network" light is not lit up as it says it should in the PDF on the first page. Again, everything seems to be working, so what's the deal with that light?


If you are using the Ethernet port at all, the coax networking light remains off. It's just a quirk of the device.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

rwmair said:


> DirecTV gives me a price of $80 for a wDCCK; SolidSignal has it for $100; and on eBay, they look like they're going to go for close to $100.


How are you getting this price from DirecTV, I'm guessing that is the price for them to come install one? Most of us can get it for $32. Go to DirecTV's website and log into your account. On the My Account page click on My Equipment, then DirecTV Cinema Connection Kit. You shoudl then see DIRECTV CINEMA Connection Kit (Self-Installation). Add that to your cart and see what the price is. It's usually $25 + $7 for shipping. Order it and let them ship it to you. Then come back here and we can show you how to hook it up (or you can just look for one of the many threads that show how to do it).


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> It's usually $25 + $7 for shipping.


If you have Whole-Home DVR Service on your account.


----------



## rwmair (Nov 16, 2006)

David Ortiz said:


> If you have Whole-Home DVR Service on your account.


Yes - and I don't - so I think that's why its $80 for me. I got this after logging into my account on their website and ordering it with self-install, as beerstalker mentioned.

Would it be worthwhile giving them a call, and playing the "I'm a 10 year customer, and got no loyalty gift this January" game? Or is that just a waste of my time?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Is the Wireless Cinema Connection Kit that rwmair is being quoted the old wireless ethernet adapter that DirecTV was selling before DECA? Won't that really just be a WET160N wireless ethernet adapter?

- Merg


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

The Merg said:


> Is the Wireless Cinema Connection Kit that rwmair is being quoted the old wireless ethernet adapter that DirecTV was selling before DECA? Won't that really just be a WET160N wireless ethernet adapter?
> 
> - Merg


Yes...the WET610N is device being discussed.

Mine works extremely well and is very solid for quite some time now.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Yes...the WET610N is device being discussed.
> 
> Mine works extremely well and is very solid for quite some time now.


That's what I thought, but I think there has been some confusion regarding that and the Wireless Cinema Connection Kit, which is really the Broadband DECA Adapter (or the original topic of this entire thread). That's what happens when DirecTV decides to call different items by the same/similar names.

*@rwmair:*

What you are ordering is most likely just a wireless ethernet adapter and will have nothing to do with DECA/MRV. It is to be used on one receiver. The upside is that what you ordered from DirecTV will be able to be configured by the receiver that you connect it to via its ethernet cable.

- Merg


----------



## rwmair (Nov 16, 2006)

The Merg said:


> That's what I thought, but I think there has been some confusion regarding that and the Wireless Cinema Connection Kit, which is really the Broadband DECA Adapter (or the original topic of this entire thread). That's what happens when DirecTV decides to call different items by the same/similar names.
> 
> *@rwmair:*
> 
> ...


Guys,

Thanks for the advice, but I just went back in my DirecTV account. After placing the wDCCK in my shopping cart ($80 plus $5 tax, but no shipping) I followed the links for "help with self-installation" That took me to a link that downloaded the "Wifi-Deca/Connection-kit" install manual. This has two coax ports and a ethernet port - and appears to be the same device as on page 1 of this thread.

Well, I ordered it, so I guess I'll figure it out when it arrives. I had no idea there was so much confusion on the names of these devices.

Thanks,


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't think DirecTV sells the old WiFi adapters anymore. It's the wired or wireless DECA only on their sites now.

I'm sorry to mislead you on the price. I really thought that price was for everyone, not just people with Whole Home DVR. I guess I learned something new.


----------



## rwmair (Nov 16, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> I don't think DirecTV sells the old WiFi adapters anymore. It's the wired or wireless DECA only on their sites now.
> 
> I'm sorry to mislead you on the price. I really thought that price was for everyone, not just people with Whole Home DVR. I guess I learned something new.


Well, I've received it now, and I did indeed receive a wifi-DECA/wDCCK as shown at the start of this thread. Coax connections to use if I had WHDVR, which I don't, so I just hooked up the ethernet.

Install was pretty easy. Now if only the damn thing would stay connected to the internet!


----------



## KOTULCN (Feb 19, 2012)

I just moved and had a DTV tech come out to hook up my service, which was a transfer, anyway I ran into a snag, I have TWC internet and only one coax outlet in my office! It was going to be a pita to get a second one installed so I just ran a coax cable from an adjacent room but that isn't going to work long term. Will the $25 adaptor work in my situation?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

KOTULCN said:


> I just moved and had a DTV tech come out to hook up my service, which was a transfer, anyway I ran into a snag, I have TWC internet and only one coax outlet in my office! It was going to be a pita to get a second one installed so I just ran a coax cable from an adjacent room but that isn't going to work long term. Will the $25 adaptor work in my situation?


If you have a wireless router, then it should work for you when it's connected to a coax in another room.


----------



## KOTULCN (Feb 19, 2012)

veryoldschool said:


> If you have a wireless router, then it should work for you when it's connected to a coax in another room.


Will I still need the white boxes on all of my receivers, as well as the hard wire connection from my existing setup?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

KOTULCN said:


> Will I still need the white boxes on all of my receivers, as well as the hard wire connection from my existing setup?


In your two posts, you haven't given enough info to give a good answer.
If a receiver doesn't have a DECA internally, then to be part of the DECA network, they'll each need a white DECA.


----------

